

Idiomatic golang http backend consumed with knockout.js - tarrsalah
https://github.com/tarrsalah/gohttp-todo-example

======
tarrsalah
TJ Holowaychuk
([https://github.com/visionmedia](https://github.com/visionmedia)) is building
some nice abstractions around the go net/http package, Here is a simple task
manager built on the
[https://github.com/gohttp/app](https://github.com/gohttp/app) package.

